# PM Research Steam Engine #3



## Tomc938 (Apr 27, 2022)

I've been working on the castings for my number three steam engine the last few evenings. 

In case anyone is wondering, the quality of the castings is excellent! 

I did have one casting for the number one the steam engine that was quite porous. I sent them an email with a picture, and they sent a replacement part out PDQ.

So far my game plan has been to start with the easiest parts, and work my way up to the more complicated parts. Probably a good idea as I have "learned" with every piece I've made so far.

When I have a little time I'll post a few pictures. Having lots of fun!


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 27, 2022)

Isn't PM Research the company that made the engine that Blondihacks is building?


----------



## Tomc938 (Apr 27, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Isn't PM Research the company that made the engine that Blondihacks is building?


Yes.  Both her and Joe Pi have videos on the PM #1 engine.  I have the set of casting for that one as well.  It's a larger engine. (7" flywheel I think) and is the next step in my "homeschooling curriculum".

Here's the competed flywheel.  Ran VERY true even before machining.  Decided not to polish the outer rim and leave the tools marks.  As Joe says, "It's your model, finish it however you like"


----------



## phaxtris (Apr 27, 2022)

Tomc938 said:


> Yes.  Both her and Joe Pi have videos on the PM #1 engine.  I have the set of casting for that one as well.  It's a larger engine. (7" flywheel I think) and is the next step in my "homeschooling curriculum".
> 
> Here's the competed flywheel.  Ran VERY true even before machining.  Decided not to polish the outer rim and leave the tools marks.  As Joe says, "It's your model, finish it however you like"



you and i must think alike, i bought both of them at the same time as well, still waiting....although i finally got a shipping notification late last week, hurray!


----------

